# Musky



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Hey crew. 
I focused the first part of the spring on musky and caught some pretty nice fish. I know there are at least a couple other guys on here who like this kind of stuff. All caught on articulated streamers, all in Ohio. Video: watch in HD





Pics:


----------



## Outdr614 (Jan 7, 2017)

awesome video! well done. diggin' the rep your water hat too!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice fish on the fly rod. What weight fly rod do you use for musky's? Your dog is really laid back, wish my dog was like that, she would want to jump in lake after the fish. Haha


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Kenlow1 said:


> Nice fish on the fly rod. What weight fly rod do you use for musky's? Your dog is really laid back, wish my dog was like that, she would want to jump in lake after the fish. Haha


Thanks Ken!
It's a 9wt fly rod. A 10 or 11wt would be better though.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

very awesome love indian summer as the song


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nicely done!!! but that song was killing me!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome fish, man. Those are some thick, healthy predators.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Love how your dog reacts at every hit. Great video.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## adamaj (Jun 29, 2014)

Great fish!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

loved every second of that! 

Been stocking up on my arsenal for pike and musky this spring - still need to get out and toss these half chickens out for these top predators


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

awesome stuff, cant watch the video as I am at work. What type of line are you using? (sink, intermediate, etc.)


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

OnTheFly said:


> awesome stuff, cant watch the video as I am at work. What type of line are you using? (sink, intermediate, etc.)


 Thanks!
Float line with intermediate sinking tip. Rio pile musky.


----------

